# Bike lanes on 93??



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

I don't believe it!!! I've grumbled for some time that Hwy 93 could be an excellent bike route but for a few areas (primarily around Rocky Flats) that have no shoulder and narrow lanes - a recipe for car/bike collision. And what do I see the other day but what appears to be shoulder paving on these areas otherwise lacking bike friendly space! It this is true - THANK YOU CDOT!! This would make a reasonable approach to Coal Creek Canyon and Golden!!


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

Found this on CDOT Site
http://www.dot.state.co.us/TravelInfo/Construction/MetroTWSpring2006.pdf
State Highway 93 - South Boulder Diversion Canal to Wadsworth Boulevard (State Highway 128)
Cost: $1.3 million
Contractor: Asphalt Paving Co.
Resident Engineer: Bill McDonnell
Work: Resurfaces State Highway 93 in asphalt, widens the shoulder, installs a closure gate and places rumble strips in the centerline.
Work Hours: Sunday through Thursday from 7 p.m. to 5:30 a.m.
Duration: May 2006 through August 2006


----------



## howardpowered (Jun 27, 2004)

*Don't ride on 93 . .*

...between Hwy 72 and Hwy 128 until some major work is done to improve the shoulder. It is much too dangerous for all. Use Indiana (which still isn't that great) or Simms (better) to get North and South. Or you could take the scenic route and climb 300' west to the Peak-to-Peak for your North/South route.


----------

